# الفعل الصحيح :  وهو الفعل الذي خلت أصوله من أحرف العلة



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,

الفعل الصحيح :
وهو الفعل الذي خلت أصوله من أحرف العلة

What is the meaning of the verb خلت ? What is this verb, I did not find in the dictionary.

thank you very much

​


----------



## إسكندراني

خلى س من ص
here means that س is devoid of ص

الفعل الصحيح :
وهو الفعل الذي خلت أصوله من أحرف العلة
the 'correct verb' is the verb whose roots are devoid of vowel-letters


----------



## Josh_

Hi guys,

Allow me a few suggestions:

The best translation for الفعل الصحيح is probably "sound verb." Translating it as "correct verb" would imply that other verbs that have أحرف العلة are incorrect somehow.

Also, I'd translate أحرف العلة as "weak letters" since "vowel-letters" may lead to confusion since the letters can function as both consonants and vowels.

My suggested translation for the sentence:

_"The sound verb: The verb whose root is free of weak letters."_


----------



## WadiH

Yes, Iskandarani, صحيح here is in the sense of "healthy," not in the sense of "correct."


----------



## Xence

إسكندراني said:


> خلى س من ص
> here means that س is devoid of ص



I am sure you meant *خلا *- يخلو 




			
				Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of the verb خلت ? What is this verb, I did not find in the dictionary.


From the same root, you have words such as خلاء - (دار) خالية - which convey the idea of void.

As for your sentence, I will put it this way in French:

_Le verbe sain (par opposition au verbe défectueux) est celui dont le radical est dépourvu de voyelles défectueuses._


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,

Thank you for your helpful answers, I appreciate your help.



Xence said:


> I am sure you meant *خلا *- يخلو


 Merci beaucoup pour cette correction. Mais j'ai aussi trouvé que le verbe خلى existait à la forme II (فَعّلَ) c'est-à-dire : خَلَّى,  il a l'air d'avoir un sens proche du verbe *خلا *- يخلو alors je me demande comment on sait  que c'est l'un et pas l'autre qui est utilisé dans la phrase, aurais-tu une idée/explication ?
 
Merci.


Xence said:


> From the same root, you have words such as خلاء - (دار) خالية - which convey the idea of void.
> 
> As for your sentence, I will put it this way in French:
> 
> _Le verbe sain (par opposition au verbe défectueux) est celui dont le radical est dépourvu de voyelles défectueuses._



Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.

PS : Je pense que tu voulais dire "...lettres défectueuses" ?


----------



## Xence

Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> Mais j'ai aussi trouvé que le verbe خلى existait à la forme II (فَعّلَ) c'est-à-dire : خَلَّى, il a l'air d'avoir un sens proche du verbe خلا - يخلو alors je me demande comment on sait que c'est l'un et pas l'autre qui est utilisé dans la phrase, aurais-tu une idée/explication ?



Oui, c'est un verbe de la même famille, forgé sur le modèle _fa33ala - yufa33ilu_. Et comme le _3ayn _du verbe (ici, la lettre _lam_) prend une kasra au présent يخلّي , cela veut dire que l'origine du _alif _est un _ya'_, d'où le خلّى et non *خلاّ . Tandis qu'avec le verbe خلا , le modèle est _fa3ala - yaf3ulu_ (le _3ayn _du verbe prend une dhamma), donc l'origine du _alif _est un _waw_.

Ceci vient du fait qu'en arabe le _alif _est étymologiquement réductible soit à un _waw_, soit à un _ya'_.




			
				Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> Je pense que tu voulais dire "...lettres défectueuses" ?



Oui, mais comme ces lettres ne sont autres que les voyelles longues ا - و - ي (à ne pas confondre avec les semi-voyelles), autant les appeler par leur nom.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Xence said:


> Oui, c'est un verbe de la même famille, forgé sur le modèle _fa33ala - yufa33ilu_. Et comme le _3ayn _du verbe (ici, la lettre _lam_) prend une kasra au présent يخلّي , cela veut dire que l'origine du _alif _est un _ya'_, d'où le خلّى et non *خلاّ . Tandis qu'avec le verbe خلا , le modèle est _fa3ala - yaf3ulu_ (le _3ayn _du verbe prend une dhamma), donc l'origine du _alif _est un _waw_.
> 
> Ceci vient du fait qu'en arabe le _alif _est étymologiquement réductible soit à un _waw_, soit à un _ya'_.
> 
> Oui, mais comme ces lettres ne sont autres que les voyelles longues ا - و  - ي (à ne pas confondre avec les semi-voyelles), autant les appeler par  leur nom.




Merci. J'ai vérifié la conjugaison de ces deux verbes à la troisième personne du féminin singulier et ça donne : 

- خَلَّتْ pour le verbe  خَلَّى et 
- خَلَتْ pour le verbe خَلاَ

Donc sans les voyelles on ne voit plus la différence entre خَلَّتْ et خَلَتْ dans les deux cas ça donne خلتc'est pour cela que je me suis dit que les deux verbes sont possibles dans la phrase :

وهو الفعل الذي خلت أصوله من أحرف العلة
وهو الفعل الذي خَلَّتْ أصوله من أحرف العلة
وهو الفعل الذي خَلَتْ أصوله من أحرف العلة

Comme je suis débutant je ne sais pas comment trancher entre les deux, peut-être que les deux sont possibles ou bien peut-être que le contexte permet de trancher.

Dans tous les cas merci, j'ai appris quelque chose.​


----------



## Xence

Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> Donc sans les voyelles on ne voit plus la différence entre خَلَّتْ et خَلَتْ dans les deux cas ça donne خلت



Euh... si quand même ! 

خلا est un verbe intransitif, tandis que  خلّى est obligatoirement transitif. Donc, même sans les voyelles on peut savoir de quel verbe il s'agit.

Ici, il est clair que la phrase *وهو الفعل الذي خَلَّتْ أصوله من أحرف العلة n'a pas de sens, car soit أصوله est sujet et dans ce cas il n'y a pas de complément d'objet, soit أصوله est COD, et alors quel en est le sujet ?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Xence said:


> Euh... si quand même !
> 
> خلا est un verbe intransitif, tandis que  خلّى est obligatoirement transitif. Donc, même sans les voyelles on peut savoir de quel verbe il s'agit.
> 
> Ici, il est clair que la phrase *وهو الفعل الذي خَلَّتْ أصوله من أحرف العلة n'a pas de sens, car soit أصوله est sujet et dans ce cas il n'y a pas de complément d'objet, soit أصوله est COD, et alors quel en est le sujet ?



Encore merci j'ai encore appris quelque chose.



Xence said:


> Ici, il est clair que la phrase *وهو الفعل الذي خَلَّتْ أصوله من أحرف  العلة n'a pas de sens, car soit أصوله est sujet et dans ce cas il n'y a  pas de complément d'objet...



Faut-il obligatoirement un COD ? Si oui est-ce que la phrase a un sens si on supprime la préposition "min" ? C'est-à-dire si on écrit ceci : وهو الفعل الذي خَلَّتْ أصوله أحرف  العلة

Ici le COD serait أحرف  العلة qu'en penses-tu ? 

PS : J'espère que je n'abuse pas avec mes questions...


----------



## Xence

Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> Faut-il obligatoirement un COD ?



Oui, lorsqu'un verbe est obtenu à partir d'un verbe trilitéral intransitif par gémination تضعيف ou ajout d'une hamza au début, il devient transitif.


> إذا زيد في أول الفعل الثلاثي همزة أو ضعف ثانية ، تعدى لواحد إن كان لازما ، وتعدى لاثنين إن كان أصله متعديا لواحد
> Source






			
				Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> Si oui est-ce que la phrase a un sens si on supprime la préposition "min" ? C'est-à-dire si on écrit ceci : وهو الفعل الذي خَلَّتْ أصوله أحرف العلة



Non, car cela voudrait dire que c'est le radical qui va priver le verbe de ses lettres défectueuses, ce qui est absurde à l'évidence.



			
				Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> J'espère que je n'abuse pas avec mes questions...



Du tout, c'est un plaisir de partager avec toi.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

Xence je te remercie pour tes explications enrichissantes.



Josh_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Allow me a few suggestions:
> 
> The best translation for الفعل الصحيح is probably "sound verb." Translating it as "correct verb" would imply that other verbs that have أحرف العلة are incorrect somehow.
> 
> Also, I'd translate أحرف العلة as "weak letters" since "vowel-letters" may lead to confusion since the letters can function as both consonants and vowels.
> 
> My suggested translation for the sentence:
> 
> _"The sound verb: The verb whose root is free of weak letters."_



I agree with your translation but I would like to understand why the word "أصل" was not used? Have you any idea?

The word "أصل" means "root" so أصول means "roots", no ? I confused...

I think the word أصول means "radical letters" but I do not understand why the phrase "حروف الأصلية" was not used...



Xence said:


> _Le verbe sain (par opposition au verbe défectueux) est celui dont le radical est dépourvu de voyelles défectueuses._



Toi aussi tu as utilisé un mot singulier (radical) pour traduire le mot أصول qui est au pluriel, je ne conteste pas ta traduction mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas le mot singulier "أصل" qui a été utilisé dans la phrase en arabe.


----------



## Xence

Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as utilisé un mot singulier (radical) pour traduire le mot أصول qui est au pluriel



Le mot أصول dans ce contexte est exactement synonyme de حروف أصلية . L'utilisation de l'un ou de l'autre dépend seulement des auteurs et rien d'autre. Il m'a semblé, quant à moi, que le substantif *radical *"_Partie essentielle du mot formé sur une racine_ (TLF)" a le même sens que _lettres radicales_.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Xence said:


> Le mot أصول dans ce contexte est exactement synonyme de حروف أصلية . L'utilisation de l'un ou de l'autre dépend seulement des auteurs et rien d'autre. Il m'a semblé, quant à moi, que le substantif *radical *"_Partie essentielle du mot formé sur une racine_ (TLF)" a le même sens que _lettres radicales_.



Je te remercie beaucoup pour ton aide précieuse et aussi pour ta patience.

J'aurais une dernière question si tu veux bien :

Il me semble que le mot "أصل" est *masculin *(corrige-moi si je me trompe) mais apparemment son pluriel (أصول) à été considéré comme *féminin* dans la phrase que j'ai citée puisque le verbe *خلا *est conjugué à la *troisième personne du singulier féminin*.

C'est bien ça ou je me trompe ?

Dans tous les cas encore une fois merci.

PS : J'ai ouvert une discussion en rapport à ce point précis : The plural of a noun is always feminine?


----------



## Xence

Ibn Nacer said:
			
		

> Il me semble que le mot "أصل" est masculin (corrige-moi si je me trompe) mais apparemment son pluriel (أصول) à été considéré comme féminin dans la phrase que j'ai citée puisque le verbe خلا est conjugué à la troisième personne du singulier féminin.
> 
> C'est bien ça ou je me trompe ?



C'est tout à fait ça. Ici, nous sommes dans le cas particulier de ce qu'on appelle le _pluriel irrégulier_ جمع التكسير . Lorsque le singulier est féminin, le pluriel s'accorde au féminin, mais lorsque le singulier est masculin, alors le pluriel peut s'accorder au masculin ou au féminin selon que le nom désigne un objet animé ou inanimé. On a plus tendance à accorder au féminin les noms d'objets inanimés:

رجال كثيرون
أبواب كثيرة

Voilà, j'espère que tu auras une réponse plus détaillée sur l'autre fil.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Xence said:


> C'est tout à fait ça. Ici, nous sommes dans le cas particulier de ce qu'on appelle le _pluriel irrégulier_ جمع التكسير . Lorsque le singulier est féminin, le pluriel s'accorde au féminin, mais lorsque le singulier est masculin, alors le pluriel peut s'accorder au masculin ou au féminin selon que le nom désigne un objet animé ou inanimé. On a plus tendance à accorder au féminin les noms d'objets inanimés:
> 
> رجال كثيرون
> أبواب كثيرة
> 
> Voilà, j'espère que tu auras une réponse plus détaillée sur l'autre fil.



Je te remercie beaucoup pour toutes tes réponses.


----------

